# Meet up, tips and a chat!



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone fancy this? I want to get an idea of numbers then we can all work a date out 


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/227969-griffiths-detailing-tips-chat.html#post2367153



Chris


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I'd be up for it Chris but with working offshore, it depends on when you plan it.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I might be up for it too, depending on weather and date


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok great! I'll start a lost off of people who may be interested so we get an idea of numbers


----------

